# ecm giotto



## n4th

ecm giotto .....where is the best place to get parts from ????

please help


----------



## jeebsy

What parts specifically? Bella Barista carry a lot of generic E61 bits.


----------



## n4th

i need a water tank and a drip tray


----------



## Charliej

Wouldn't the Rocket Giotto parts fit?


----------



## Daren

n4th said:


> i need a water tank and a drip tray


Bella Barista quoted me £99 for the drip tray when I enquired a couple of weeks ago - and that doesn't include the grid. (that was for the Rocket Giotto)


----------



## Charliej

There's always Machina Espresso for Rocket as well, although Bella Barista are ECM agents too.


----------

